# Obesity Paradoxes: Fat But Still Fit?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’re fat, then you must be sick too, right? After all, countless studies have found associations between higher body mass index (BMI) and risk of disease (death too!) In fact, obesity has been linked to at least 20 diseases including diabetes, hypertension cardiovascular disease and even cancer. But why is it that some people [...]

*Read More...*


----------

